# what would i need to bring AC 2013/



## chronoregerant (Mar 20, 2013)

its my first time to a fur con. i might even have a fur suit partially made by then too. As in what do i need to bring, food, money etc, etc?


----------



## Teal (Mar 20, 2013)

Okay first you want to bring money to spend in the artist alley/ dealers den. I recomend at a minimum $60.
Figure out where you are staying and how you are getting there, this is the most costly part.
You might want to bring a hot glue gun and sewing kit incase your suit needs a repair.
Find out your budget for food and figure out if you want to bring stuff like breakfast and lunch with you.
Also:
Read the rules of the con.
Don't be a creeper.


----------



## CampionL (Mar 20, 2013)

There are ATMs around the area, but some starter cash to spend while getting to the con, and perhaps the first day or two. The ATMs generally run out on the third day, though.

As far as food? Bring cash, unless you plan on making your own sandwiches, or something. There are stores nearby that can sell you those things. The catch, though is whether you have a room with a fridge. Do *not* demand a fridge for your room if it doesn't come with one *unless* you have a medicinal need for that fridge. There are people, such as diabetics, who require their medicines be chilled. *Don't deny them* that fridge for your own personal need.

Bring your own soaps, etc.

Bring/buy water. Drink lots of water; stay hydrated.

Wear protection if you want to do those activities.

Bring hand sanitizer, and tissues. Protect yourself. You don't want get home and come down with Con Crud.


----------



## chronoregerant (Mar 20, 2013)

really. thx.


----------

